
Why I've Started Using NoScript - benwr
https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/AwAA4y698dgbYfgeQ/why-i-ve-started-using-noscript
======
HNLurker2
>With the advent of CPU-architecture-based side channel attacks (Meltdown and
Spectre are the most publicized.

I thought they repaired since 1.5 years when they let it to the public (inside
Microsoft some knew about the danger)

Is it still a threat?

------
guitarbill
what are people's experiences with NoScript vs uMatrix? i switched from uBlock
Origin to uMatrix, and that works pretty well and can block e.g. iframes, too.
but i'd be open to blocking all Javascript, which uMatrix doesn't do by
default AFAIK

~~~
dumpsterdiver
I wrote a super simple global Javascript toggle plugin for Chrome because I
was tired of manually toggling it in the preferences. Currently I believe I'm
the only user, but I use it every day. It doesn't collect / send any data
anywhere, it literally just toggles Javascript and reloads your open tabs. I
wrote my own plugin to do this simple thing because I don't trust other people
to make simple things and just leave them alone. Feel free to use it if you'd
like.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/js-
toggle/bnhjfamo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/js-
toggle/bnhjfamolmolljikdopibpabimjfellc?utm_source=chrome-ntp-icon)

